# Anti-Barking device for neighbors dogs.



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2009)

I know many of us have problems with other peoples dogs nuisance barking. In our case, it is a pair of untrained, unruly, un-everything ankle bitters. All I have to do is turn on the kitchen light to set them off for half an hour. Their own 12 year old son has been sent to the ER at least twice for dog bites from these animals. It's the usual story-contacted police/animal control to no avail. Until now I thought our only other course was civil court, something I want to avoid. 

In a recent Google search I found this: http://www.ultimatebarkcontrol.com/index.htm

Does anyone have experience with this or similar devices? Note this is not a collar(I would gladly buy a pair of collars if I thought there was a snowball's chance the people would actually use them), but a remote device. When placed outside of the house and aimed at the yappers, would it penetrate to the inside of our house and have any affect on our dogs? What about other dogs in the affected area(300 ft.)-would this incite a barkfest. If this thing really is as advertised it would sure improve our quality of life. Any observations would be appreciated.

Just a side note: this woman had the audacity to call the police to report Nomie as a vicious dog. To make a long story short, not only did the police immediately dismiss the allegation, the confronted her for wasting there time. It seems Cops are better informed about these dogs(WL GSDs) than the general public.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

Wife just bought a device that looks like a birdhouse that contains some sort of device, it does not have the range that the linked one does son it will not reach back to my dogs. If it warms up anytime soon I'll be sneaking it into my neighbors tree by his back yard.








I like the one you linked because it has a remote control as well.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ugg, our neighbors have chihuahua's that bark all the time! they breed them, so then their pups BARK ALL THE TIME. They have one pup left from this batch and said they'd sell it for 100.00. Someone, please adopt this dog!!!!!! I can't take it!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CrawfishWhen placed outside of the house and aimed at the yappers, would it penetrate to the inside of our house and have any affect on our dogs? What about other dogs in the affected area(300 ft.)-would this incite a barkfest.


I don't know how well this device works, however it does say on the web site that it *WILL NOT* penetrate walls, floors, windows or fences ~ it must have a clear line to the barking dog. It must be pointed directly at the yard with the barking dogs. So your dogs should be fine if they are inside or even if they are "behind" the device.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

They normally just make a distracting sound every time the dog barks.

Most dogs don't like a distracting sound they can't tell where or what it comes from, it only happens when they bark, so they stop barking.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

A friend of mine got something similar for a mini pincher and it didn't make him stop barking at all. The GSD would tilt his head and look at it though so it was making some type of sound... just didn't stop the mini pincher's barking.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

It does work for some dogs.

When I used to go out on the back patio and smoke my neighbors dog would start barking and just go at it the whole time I was outside.

I started making a little "sss" noise immediately after each bark just loud enough for her to hear and she shut up and stopped it pretty fast.


----------

